# ABN for Audiology Practices



## cynthiar (Jun 18, 2008)

If a practice is just an audiology practice, and the audiologist is the director and the audiologist bills for their services, for Medicare patients do they also have to have the patient complete an ABN for the screening tests and for hearing aids?  Since they are not a medical practice I was not sure if the same guidelines apply for the ABN?
Thanks
C. Robinson


----------

